# New shoes for the frontier



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday I bought the first set of NEW tires I've ever purchased. And today I'm getting my first professional alignment done, usually I ballpark it myself. They are 33x12.50x15 wild country XTX's. I decided to stick with an AT tire since the truck is my DD.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice. New tires are the best. Enjoy!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------

